# Mahindra 2816 gear anyone?



## newrockfarmer

Greetings Gents.

I have been lurking awhile and reading alot on this forum and others. I am considering a Mahindra 4WD 2816 Gear and wonder if anyone has experience with it.

I've got 10 acres to care for:

5 to shred
4 to start an orchard on
1 around the hose I mow with rider.

I'll be moving alot of mulch and compost and some rock. Rock is my main obstacle to cultivation in the orchard.

Soil is rock and fluffy clay mix so I'll be removing rock and cultivating with whatever is tough enough to survive the leftover rocks and still turn the soil.

I'd appreciate any info you care to share.

Thanks,

Newrockfarmer


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum Newrockfarmer! Mahindra builds a good tractor and they seem to be getting better all the time. The 2816 would be a perfect size for your acreage and provide the best bang for the diesel fuel and dollar spent. 

What size rotary cutter and other impliments are you planning on getting?


----------



## newrockfarmer

*2816 gear reply*

Thanks for the welcome. I am overjoyed to find this forum and some "tractorheads" to learn from.

I'm thinking FEL, 5 foot cutter, rock rake, disc, and possibly box blade.

I was also considering HST since the wife will be using it and I'll be doing alot of FEL work with mulch, compost, rock removal, etc.

But the price I was quoted for the 2816 gear even with the rebate was pretty much the price of a JD 3032e if I went the HST route.

I've got one Mahindra dealer 15 minutes away with the second one 100 plus miles away. Multiple JD dealers from 30-45 minutes away. Kubota folks are 45-60 minutes away.

The pricing and location/number of dealers are swaying me towards the Deere... 

What's the translation on your Latin quote?


----------



## Live Oak

Sounds like you have some tractor and dealership shopping to do. Pick out the models of the various brands that appeal to you the most and test operate them and get a good feel for each dealership. Deere, Mahindra, Kubota, and many others such as Kioti all make a good tractor. The dealer who stands behind the tractor AFTER the sale is where much of that value is in my opinion. A good dealer who stands behind the tractor and takes great care of their customers will make a good tractor even better. 


The quote roughly translates into:

Do not give in to evil but proceed ever more boldly against it


----------



## lieutenant

*in the same boat*

I am a gentleman farmer also ...From the research I've done I have figured out that the 2816 is a great tractor for the $. I am in the process of purchasing one right now. I used the tractor forum for the last year to do research before I purchased. what I learned helped me in my shopping. I asked the right questions and whittled it down to either the mahindra 2816 or the kubota L2800. The mahindra beats out the kubota by a small margin. The kubota has a slight edge on pto hp (25 compared to 23) but the mahindra is a larger/heavier(115 inches compared to 109) and the mahindra has a higher dump height (98 vs 95 inches) plus the warranty and mitshubishi engine makes it very dependable. The final deciding factor for me was the price $18k for the tractor with bucket and tiller/auger/box blade vs kubota for the same $ but only the tiller. My dealer choices are equal so that was a wash. I am excited about the mahindra and look forward to working it


----------



## newrockfarmer

*thanks for the input!*

Thanks for the input. I haven't had time to look lately but hope to soon. I'm still wondering about HST vs. gear since I plan on doing 50-60% loader work(compost, mulch, rock removal).

I had one John Deer guy tell me he prefers plain gear drive since the engine is not as revved up all the time and it is less of a noise factor...

NRF
Central Texas


----------



## lieutenant

well the basic question of gear vs HST can be answered with these questions...are you ok with the reduced HP on the pto? can you afford the difference in $ for the same tractor? if so then HST is the way to go. otherwise you would need to increase the gross HP to accommodate the reduction in pto HP or get a smaller tractor to meet your budget... my requirements for a tractor, for example, are that I needed a least 23-25 hp on pto and could spend up to 18k... so in the midsized compact tractor I was unwilling to sacrifice that Hp to get the HST and I could get more bang for the buck by getting gear.. I also sustained an injury to my right leg so I am unable to use the hst for long periods of time without pain in my leg so for me it was an easy decision.


----------



## lieutenant

another thing i found usefull was this video that mahindra has recently put up on their website about hte 2816 specifically...

http://www.mahindrausa.com/swf/ag-lifestyles.htm


----------



## BrushyCreek

Guys, I've been lurking for a couple weeks and its nice to see the various thought out responses to questions and useful comments. I'm looking for my first tractor and this 2816 Gear is drawing my interest mainly due to the price with all the attachments (FEL, discs, tiller, bushhog). I'm mainly going to use a tractor for food plots (only about 10 acres total) and general hunting woods maintenance. I haven't been very familiar with Mahindra until recently and my main concern is reliability. The other brands I've considered are Kubota and Deere but the pricing is considerably more (from my perspective). 

Curious to know if lieutenant and newrockfarmer ended up choosing the 2816 Gear and if so how is it doing for you. Thanks and take care.


----------



## lieutenant

I settled on the 2816 and never looked back. As I previously stated for the $ the 2816 is not only affordable but very reliable. I have done some pretty amazing things with it. I have picked up, knocked down, dug and plowed things that everybody said would be impossible for this size tractor. The Mahindra has been durable and a true work horse. My father in law is using currently and continues to tell me how much he is impressed with this tractor considering he was pushing for the kubota. My friend has a Kubota and is crying over the $ I saved in comparison to him. Finally and additionally I believe the decision came down to root economy. I realized that the most of the tractors parts and pieces were not only foreign made but they were from China with the exception of the Mahindra. Its an East Asian/Indian tractor with a Japanese engine and if my money is going outside of this country I didnt want it to go to China. The Chinese are pushing really hard to enter into the tractor market and I am sure in the next few years will have taken over the market but for me this was the final straw.


----------



## BrushyCreek

Thanks lieutenant...I was hoping you did choose that one and all was going well with it since I want to save a few bucks too. I haven't made a final decision yet but I know it will come down to the Kubota or the 2816. This helps with the 2816 side of my brain obviously. 

Any others that might have feedback I'd greatly appreciate it. I plan on pulling the trigger by mid-July. Thanks and take care.


----------



## newrockfarmer

*Went with a Deere*

For me the Mahindra price was almost identical to a comparable JD. I kept looking, started driving JD's and went with a 4105 e-hydro. It has been great so far.


----------

